
Google launches In-Page Analytics - gosuri
http://www.downloadsquad.com/2010/10/15/google-launches-in-page-analytics/
======
petervandijck
Original link: [http://analytics.blogspot.com/2010/10/introducing-in-page-
an...](http://analytics.blogspot.com/2010/10/introducing-in-page-analytics-
visual.html)

------
estel
Hasn't this already been available for a while as the "Site Overlay" option?
Sure, it's slightly reskinned and relaunched, but I'm unsure what this is
offering that hasn't already been around for years.

~~~
dangrossman
Well, they present more information than the old overlay used to, and it can
be filtered in more ways like other GA reports can. But yes, the basic concept
of overlaying stats over a page has been in GA for a few years, and my own web
stats service had it before GA existed.

------
Concours
Wow, this is amazing, and to quote google, it's just the start. you can track
the best converting keywords and user behavior on those pages, combined with
the A/B testing tool, this is priceless...of course, a lot of work to do
upfront but worth it, I can't wait to see what comes next from google in the
metric sector. I love this.

------
cosmicray
Just gave it a try on a site where I sell stuff. One particular item which I
sold earlier this week, no clicks were recorded for the Add To Cart button.
That may be some odd interaction with how things are added to the cart, but it
was something I was hoping to see (like I'd like to know how often each
offering is added to a cart, but the sale was never consummated. I like it,
but was hoping for more.

------
Andrew_Quentin
Its useless. What I want that feature, which someone correctly points out is
quite similar to the site overlay, is to tell me the percentage of clicks on
each ad, rather than pure links the webmaster has set up only.

------
mpiccino
Can this be used also for parts of a site that are accessible to registered
users only? I'm seeing it work on our homepage, but I can't access the rest of
the site.

~~~
jordanmessina
This works fine for me with sections of the site that are only visible to
logged in users.

